# audi a3 09 detailing



## s100000 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi got an a3 2009 model but its got a lot of scratches and swirls.. 


I washed the car on wednesday and got as far as claying (before polishing) but then it started raining and i had to drive to work the next day :/

So now im planning on re washing it tomorrow, will I need to use iron x, clay and de tar again before polishing it.

My process:

valet pro citrus pre wash in a pump sprayer then rinse with a pw
wash using 2 bucket method
de tar using autoglym
iron x
clay

polish by hand using SRP by autoglym 
autoglym egp
wax using collinite 476s

Whats the best way of protecting the paint from further damage until I machine polish? What happens if I get more scratches and swirls, will I need to repaint? 

Is there anything else I can do to further protecting the paint this winter?

Thanks and sorry about all the questions


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

If you've already de-tared, Iron-X'd and clayed the car, it shouldn't need doing again, even if you've had to drive the car, in the meantime.

Not to sure how well Colli 476S will bond to the AG EGP 

Washing and drying are the places most 'damage' is done to the paintwork, so as long as you have a good wash/drying technique, you should minimise further damage.


----------



## Cooldude196 (Feb 21, 2014)

Skip the egp, i did srp and 476s and that alone was perfect. Two coats of 476 and that lasted me at least 6months


----------

